# Discovery Special Operations - Americas Secret Soldiers



## Ravage (Dec 17, 2012)

A very interesting Discovery docu about an ODA in Afghanistan, circa 2003/2004.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL…Watch this video of America’s “Secret” Soldiers….Eh wait a minute…well shit…guess they are not so secret anymore…oops. :-"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for the vids, Ravage. A good look @ what our troops are up against every day; including guys that post here. It is concerning to see the different places that the mines come from. There are a people here, natives, who know little else but war. I have heard it said, that they are a waring nation. Those who come here to make war, simply just upgrade the native's weapons, and tactics. In watching this, I can not help but see the members I know that have been, and are there. 

Thank you again, Ravage for posting this. Thank you to the soldiers that serve there, on our behalf.

RF 1


----------



## Future_Leader (Dec 30, 2012)

Very educational for a young Aspiring SOF such as myself. Makes me think and rethink my perspective on SOF and really appreciate what they do. Thank you very much, Ravage. :)


----------

